# Sprint phones!



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2016)

THANK YOU @W1zzard FOR THIS FORUM. WOOOOO.

As some of you know, I (or soon to be formerly) work for Sprint. If you have any questions I supposed I could be a rep. in sorts.

As for the service, do you like it? The phone selection? 

(more on topic) 

WHO IS maybe EXCITED FOR THE GALAXY S7? I'm not unless it has SD cards.


----------



## Disparia (Jan 27, 2016)

It's not as big of a feature as it once was to me personally. If the internal storage is 8GB or 16GB -- I want an SD slot but with 32GB and 64GB models I wouldn't fret about it.

Though I do know a friend that would love 64GB internal and an 128GB SD card (if supported) so that he can keep that much data on him.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 27, 2016)

I have a 16gb onboard and can do 128gb SD. I know the LG Flexx 2 can support a 2TB sd, as if anyone really needs that.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2016)

Muhammad adnan said:


> 8GB or 16GB


For?


----------



## hat (Jan 29, 2016)

Well, I don't actually go through Sprint itself, but I go through TextNow, which uses Sprint as their carrier. The coverage seems pretty spotty and the call quality is usually really bad. I can usually hear the person on the other end, but they can't hardly hear me.


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2016)

Sprint has very spotty service in a lot of areas. My parents live not even half a mile from me and they get perfect service while i wake up to roaming notifications.


----------



## hat (Jan 29, 2016)

Do you have more problems with 4G as well? I find my connection to be more stable if I set my phone to run in 3G only mode. Forget about using google maps with 4g...


----------



## Toothless (Jan 29, 2016)

It either goes 3g, LTE, or roaming. Was out and about today and I had perfect connection until I got home. A+ Sprint coverage.


----------

